# Fish Gods must be Pi$$ed at me



## Wharf-Rat (Aug 5, 2007)

Got skunked this last weekend....Had some good storm action though....still a good time.......Windy would not be the correct word to describe it........Will be back to try againnot this weekend but next......Giver another try..... Good Luck all......Wharf-Rat


----------

